

Inside Pixar's Leadership - rodriguezcommaj
http://scottberkun.com/2010/inside-pixars-leadership/

======
far33d
Ed is one of the world's greatest managers. He has created something very
special at Pixar, where creativity continues to flourish, the team absolutely
loves working there, and where art and technology coexist.

~~~
Keyframe
Not only that, but a marvelous scientist whose name carries enormous
credibility and respect in the field of computer graphics!

~~~
georgemcbay
Agreed. The article didn't really touch on this too much but you pretty much
can't do any work in computer graphics without seeing his name all over the
place because of how much of the fundamental technology he either invented or
co-invented.

------
dbarlett
_The Pixar Touch_ (<http://www.amazon.com/The-Pixar-Touch-
ebook/dp/B0010SKT0M/>) is a great book about Catmull and Pixar.

------
6ren
_Ed Catmull, Pixar: Keep Your Crises Small_ , Stanford Graduate School of
Business <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2h2lvhzMDc> (54:11)

Long. Worth it.

------
pbreit
Even Disney's offerings, specifically "Tangled", have bumped up the quality
under Pixar's leadership.

